# Size and temperament/health info?



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

In general, show PEWs are bigger than most other show mice. But some large paler selfs, like creams, ivories, and champagnes can get up there too.

In general, show blacks are smaller than most other show mice, but Dutch are also small.

Most other varieties fall somewhere inbetween. 

As for temperament, I don't think the color necessarily affects temperament. Good (or bad) breeding does. 

The best thing you can do is pick one variety (or two varieties) and work hard on perfecting it. Choosing too many varieties and becoming overwhelmed (while often not realizing it) is the most common mistake I've seen.

The varieties who have associated health problems are dominant red/yellow (A^y), found mostly in Europe, and American brindle (A^vy), found in (you guessed it) America, and Australia.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ay (dominant yellow) red mice are fatties hehe and have smaller litters too because Ay is lethal in homozygous form and embryo's die in the womb.

But they are very beautiful mice.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Dominant red is my preferred variety. I would love to keep them. But in the US they exist in only two places, California and Ohio, and I don't have access to either.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Hereford, especially in red (swoon), although from what I've read on here these are not "readily" available yet?
> Reds, although I've heard they have health/obesity probs?
> Blue tans
> Sables of all types (especially blue if they turn out to be real and not imagined by me, and showable?)
> ...


I'd avoid red, there isn't any good starting stock about and they don't tend to do well at shows. They do get fat as has been said, and have smaller litters (not much good for the snakes) and can suffer from infertility due to the obesity.

Blue tans - not many about but I can think of one show breeder, there's also the possibility of creating your own from silver tans and black tans crossed together. They don't get shown or win very often so might be hard work.

Sables also involve the dominant red gene (see above) and blue sable is not standardised so can't be shown.

Satin - pale self satins could be a good choice. Ivory (PEW satin), cream, silver and champagne are larger varieties and pretty laid back in my experience.

PEW - Large and also dopey or laid back.

Chinchilla - Prone to tumours due to their origins from labs and can be hard to breed, though do have winning potential. Not many about though so you may have to work on improving what you get hold of before showing.

Coat types - Apart from satin these don't currently get a look in at the awards. This is at least partly because many serious fanciers don't like them and therefore don't keep and selectively improve them. I'd advise you to avoid these if you want to show.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

For chunky silvers PM Loganberry on this forum


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> PEW - Large and also *dopey* or laid back.


 (emphasis added)

That's a really good way to describe them!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Are show silvers in the UK actually dove (aa pp) bred to be really light?

I know in the US, some (though not all) show silvers are.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I personally believe that some are and some aren't. I think Heather's are doves as she has been unable to produce blues from them. I can't say what other people's are!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes a satin PEW is an ivory. It's because the satin coat darkens the colour of any mouse and the name acknowledges that. It should still be as white as possible though. Thanks for the compliment too  I haven't got any satins available at the moment though and don't forsee having any for a while so you may want to speak to other breeders at Sowood. There are quite a few people with ivories, such as Paul Hartley and Terry Thorne.


----------

